# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van Wezel (Oosterhout)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van Wezel

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk De Besterd, Praktijk Hogenhuis en Van Wezel, Oosterhout

Adres: Keiweg 167, Oosterhout

Website: www.besterd.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van Wezel*

----------

